# Rohai/Ro Hai/Lohai/Lo Hai



## TST2703 (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

   I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure how much of this has been covered in here before.

   I'm after some information on Lo Hai/Ro Hai Hyung - more specifically meaning, history and or philosphy. Most of the information I have found out about it has been people's opinions on the form, but I haven't been able to find out many specifics.

   Any help or direction I could get would be very much appreciated!


----------



## kenmpoka (May 29, 2005)

TST2703 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure how much of this has been covered in here before.
> 
> ...



Rohai (vision of a white heron) is an Okinawan kata. There are a few different versions of this form. 

1) Matsumura Rohai
2) Itosu Rohai I,II,III
3) Shotokan kata "Meikyo" based on Itosu Rohai.
4) Tang Soo Do's version of Rohai, based on Matsumura Rohai.
5) Shoalin Kempo's "Stature of the crane" based on Matsumura Rohai.

Main philosophy, evade and strike...... 

Salute,


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2005)

Hello, TST2703.  When you have a moment, go post an introductory thread in the Meet & Greet forum - and Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## TST2703 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Moderator - I might just keep lurking in here a little longer ;o)

 I am probably most interested in the Tang Soo Do version of the form - if there is any more information on how the form may have been passed down? 

 I thought I read somewhere that it was a 'So Lim' form? Does this make any sense?!

 It is a very difficult form to find out information on!


----------



## kenmpoka (May 30, 2005)

TST2703 said:
			
		

> Thanks Moderator - I might just keep lurking in here a little longer ;o)
> 
> I am probably most interested in the Tang Soo Do version of the form - if there is any more information on how the form may have been passed down?
> 
> ...



To find out the origins of the Korean martial arts kata (form), you need to dig into the training and history of their founders.
Here is a web site from a Korean MA practitioner:
http://www.beckmartialarts.com/faqs.html 

Salute,


----------

